# Good wma for deer?



## 76 Maverick (Jul 8, 2011)

This will be my first season hunting and me and a friend were hoping to cut our teeth with a deer on a wma. We live northeast of Atlanta in Dunwoody and are willing to go as far as the northern eastern and western borders of Georgia. I was looking at the wrd map and we wouldn't be able to scout any of the wmas because they are too far and we would be in school at the time that we go hunting. We would be bowhunting and neither of us has a tree stand if that helps any.


----------



## chadf (Jul 8, 2011)

Good luck !
Shoot straight !

Btw, there's deer on every wma in Ga!


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome to the world of public land hunting!
WMA hunting takes time, effort and planning. Every year GON puts out a WMA special, I think in August. They will have data for the prior year on hunters PSM, and deer harvest PSM. Use that data to plan a scouting trip before you decide on which WMA you've chosen. It's a must to know the layout and boundaries of public land. Don't just show up at 5am on the morning of the hunt and try to find a place in dark. You'll probably mess someone up or you might get lost. Check station maps sometimes arent exactly accurate. Oh and I almost forgot, alot of trucks parked at a location, doesnt mean that's where all of the deer are........move on. Good luck and happy hunting


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 8, 2011)

imho, the north wma's are not that good... again... thats IMHO.

there are deer there, some have hogs or bear too... but, i think the some of the mid state ones are better. many up in the north areas are what i call "billy goat country" straight up or straight down. if there is a place that aint like that, there will be lots of hunters there. and be prepared to walk a good way in... and if your lucky enough, drag a long way out. (get a good deer cart, just in case, no atv's allowed in most wma's.. maybe all).

do pre-season scouting and learn the terrain... because some are very steep.

weekdays, and not opening day is better, less crowds...

watch out for jerks... and be safe.


----------



## 76 Maverick (Jul 9, 2011)

this probably sounds pretty stupid but to hunt on a wma is the only thing i need a hunting license? sorry if this is a stupid question i am really new to hunting and don't know much about it.


----------



## Dupree (Jul 9, 2011)

You will need a hunting liscense, wma stamp, and big game liscense.

Research some of the wma info and liscense needs here www.gohuntgeorgia.com . If only bow hunting then I would try mcgraw ford or sheffield. They will be good after rifle season opens. Those two are bow only and wont be AS crowded during the months of rifle season.


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 9, 2011)

Just curious... Did you take/pass your hunter safety test?

I ask because you said this is your for year hunting and some young folks are unaware of needing the card. (a minor exception exists, but to be safe, other hunters would prefer that you were "safe") also read the hunting reg book. It will answer many of your questions.

Don't mean to offend but just asking the obvious.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 9, 2011)

August issue of GON will list last 3 years harvest totals, and # of
hunters per WMA so you can research which WMA is close to you....

You don't really need a stand to kill a deer on a WMA...Just watch
the wind, your scent, and use avail terrain features, and build 
yourself a ground blind.....Good luck.....


----------



## biker13 (Jul 9, 2011)

Clybel for bow its south but your chances go way up.


----------



## 76 Maverick (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm signed up for the course at the Cherokee game and fish club but I can't find put where it's at, does anyone know?


----------



## tdw3684 (Jul 9, 2011)

I looked up the directions on  the dnr forum for you.

Game & Fish Clube is located on Highway 5 beside Canton Moose Lodge on Moose Family Circle. From I-575 take exit 14 (Holly Springs Exit) turn north onto Hwy. 5 go about 1 mile and Game & Fish Club is located on right.

It's a good drive from Dunwoody.  I visit my cousin near there and it takes me about an hour to get there from Norcross.  If it's a weekday class the traffic going up I75/I575 could cost you 30-40 minutes too.


----------



## tdw3684 (Jul 9, 2011)

As far as good places to hunt for a beginner.  I think Cedar Creek wma is a good bet.  During bow season it's pretty empty.  The first gun hunt has some people but I feel this just helps get the deer moving.  I like to pattern the hunters as much as the deer.  
Some of the prettiest public land to hunt is Piedmont national wildlife refuge.  You have to put in for the annual drawing and pay 15 bucks for the hunt.  Archery season is free.  You just have to sign the permit that you pick up at an info kiosk.


----------



## 76 Maverick (Jul 12, 2011)

If I go a week before and scout out the wma will I be able to make a ground blind without it being tampered with until I go hunting?


----------



## ridgestalker (Jul 12, 2011)

76 Maverick said:


> If I go a week before and scout out the wma will I be able to make a ground blind without it being tampered with until I go hunting?



Nothings guaranteed on public land it is always good to have around 3 different spots to hunt in case the one you wanted to hunt is crowded when you get there.


----------



## Wes (Jul 13, 2011)

Mav - closest public land to us (I am in Norcross) is Wilson Shoals. Next is probably Lake Russell. Both are north up 985. Next would be Oakey Woods (south of Macon) which is 2 hours door to door. Redlands is outside Athens/Greensboro and then there is one up near Dawsonville whose names escapes me. Cedar Creek is beyond Dahlonega. Johns Mountain is up 75 at Resaca, GA (site of a civil war battle). If you are driving 2 hours I would camp and hunt the entire weekend if I were you. Most WMA's allow camping anywhere or have designated campsites. There are lots of resources at the WRD website which includes maps of each WMA. Get yourself the hunting regs book at BassPro/Dicks or online to find the dates of hunts at each one. You can start using that bow for hogs as soon as mid august during small game season. I think you will find lots of game at Oakey. Get yourself some snake boots and mosquito spray. Most of the WMA's require you to sign in at the check station before your first hunt of the season. A check in hunt requires your to fill out a small form. Some of the places have quota hunts which you have to apply for and get drawn - Wilson Shoals does a quota hunt for deer and turkey I think. 

It gets a lot more crowded during rifle season.If you can hunt during the week - you will have the place to yourself. Whoever said to have a backup plan and a backup to your backup was correct. Better yet...get there first and be the last to leave. Other hunters will drive deer to you when they leave early - I am guilty of that. 

Also, think positive, know how to field dress your deer, and have a way to transport it out of the woods and to a processor. 

Feel free to PM me if you have any other questions.


----------



## stanmark66 (Jul 14, 2011)

*wma for best chance at a mounter*

i havnt hunted wma,s in quite a while. ive got two rejection points and need some advice on the right pick for quota hunt for best chance at a quality buck


----------



## bowbuck (Jul 14, 2011)

Just to add a couple of suggestions, I would recommend Crockford-Pigeon Mt. WMA in Walker County, it's a drive but they have camping there and if you don't have camping stuff there's a Days Inn in Lafayette that is cheap (40 bucks a night or so).  They have lots of deer, hunt the sides of the mtns and you don't have to worry about people to much and you don't need a stand as you can sit above a flat spot on the mountain and have a good view.  Lake Russell WMA on the northeast side is good and has good numbers of deer, I like the areas around the broad river bottoms myself but has deer all over the place.  Good luck to you.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 14, 2011)

76 Maverick said:


> This will be my first season hunting and me and a friend were hoping to cut our teeth with a deer on a wma. We live northeast of Atlanta in Dunwoody and are willing to go as far as the northern eastern and western borders of Georgia. I was looking at the wrd map and we wouldn't be able to scout any of the wmas because they are too far and we would be in school at the time that we go hunting. We would be bowhunting and neither of us has a tree stand if that helps any.



If you and your pals plan to do some overnight stay hunting you may want to consider the Oconee National Forest. It consists of many thousands of acres located SE of the metro area.  This is public land that has slightly different seasons than private land, but is open to the general public for almost all of the deer season. 

http://www.fs.usda.gov/wps/portal/f...chee-Oconee%20National%20Forest%20-%20Hunting

Also, send me a PM and I will see what I can do about giving one of you an older model face the tree climbing stand, for free.


----------



## hunter44a (Jul 16, 2011)

ridgestalker said:


> Nothings guaranteed on public land it is always good to have around 3 different spots to hunt in case the one you wanted to hunt is crowded when you get there.



good advice here, and keep ur trap shut. u start braggin about what u seen and when u come back it'll be standing room only


----------



## justmejeff (Jul 18, 2011)

Quota hunt wise for seeing deer,,,try Berry College in Rome, or Pine Log in Bartow. Clybel, imo, is the best for seeing deer,but that hunt is hard to get without at least 1 priority point.


----------



## justmejeff (Jul 18, 2011)

stanmark66 said:


> i havnt hunted wma,s in quite a while. ive got two rejection points and need some advice on the right pick for quota hunt for best chance at a quality buck



Joe Kurz or BF Grant


----------



## 76 Maverick (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm a little confused. So if I get a hunting liscense can I just go and hunt the wma any time during the season or do I have to sign up for a hunt?


----------



## Milkman (Jul 19, 2011)

read the new regs booklet when it comes out in a few days.  Some are by quota only on some animals.  Some are open most of the season, some only certain days/weeks of the season.

You will have to read the printed regs to understand, and read them closely because it can be confusing.


----------

